# Pm-727m With Dro



## Sourdoh (Apr 15, 2016)

Hello. This is my first post on the forum  - although I have been lurking for a few months.  After being introduced to machining a couple of years back and finding a local machinist who let me use his bridgeport - I have caught the bug and bought a 727 and a dro.  

It currently sits in the back of my truck (still in its crate) and I am on toddler duty.  I will post more updates and photos of the set-up this weekend.
- yuri


----------



## wrmiller (Apr 15, 2016)

Hey Yuri! Welcome to the forum and hobby machining. 

I look forward to your impressions and pics of your new toy once you get it out of the box. We're looking at a day-and-a-half of snow starting tonight, so the main thing I'm doing this weekend is hanging out in the garage/shop.


----------



## Lonnie (Apr 15, 2016)

Welcome to the forum and congrats on the new mill! Looking forward to seeing some pics of it.


----------



## brav65 (Apr 15, 2016)

Congrats on the new toy!  I hope you like it!


----------



## jer (Apr 15, 2016)

Congrats, I'm considering one myself, let us know what you think of it.


----------



## davidpbest (Apr 16, 2016)

At the risk of sounding like my wife (now ex-wife) sitting on the side of the bed on the first night of our honeymoon, I'll simply say:  "Let me tell you how good this is going to be."


----------



## Sourdoh (Apr 16, 2016)

Thanks for the encouragement guys - today was a slow day for progress in setting up the mill - as it was the first summer-like day. Ended up spending most of the day with my wife and daughter. I did manage to get the mill off the truck and inspected it thoroughly for damage and was pleased with only cosmetically minor flaws.  As I didn't get the stand with the mill I plan on fabricating one myself out of some framing lumber and birch plywood. 

It's time to put my baby girl to bed post some pictures soon.
-yuri


----------



## Sourdoh (Apr 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wrmiller (Apr 17, 2016)

Very nice. That is a pretty impressive machine for it's size. PM25 on steroids.


----------



## Chip Hacket (Apr 18, 2016)

Beautiful looking mill.  Congratulations, I know you will enjoy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greebles (Apr 18, 2016)

Nice! I too recently purchased a PM-727M, upgrading from an LMS 3990 (X2 variant). I just finished installing the DRO scales yesterday. So far I am impressed with this machine.

-Denzil


----------



## Sourdoh (Apr 23, 2016)

The mill seems very beefy for its size. I know the dro is a valuable addition to any milling machine - my buddy has one on his Bridgeport and it makes backlash a non factor. 

Oh and this is what I'm up to today - building a mobile stand.






And adding these





- yuri


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wrmiller (Apr 23, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Sourdoh (May 1, 2016)

Haven't had much time with setting up the mill but I did finish the stand. 
	

		
			
		

		
	













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sourdoh (May 1, 2016)

The first stand I had in mind was too bulky so I decided to simplify it to a 4x4 framed box skinned in 3/4 inch birch plywood. I am not planning on using any liquid cooling and the material was what I had in my shop. 

Has anyone used cold air guns for chip removal and cooling? I was thinking of pairing a small one up with an ultra quiet compressor - using it intermittently for milling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wrmiller (May 1, 2016)

From what little I know about them, cold air guns are cfm hogs. A small quiet air compressor is unlikely to be able to feed something like that. I have a FogBuster that sprays droplets and uses very little air. My little California Air Tools compressor (for dentists office and such) runs it just fine.

These non-misters (there are plans for one here on the site somewhere) produce very little excess and don't ruin the air with a cloud of coolant. Just offering an alternative suggestion.


----------



## Sourdoh (May 1, 2016)

That sounds interesting. I'll dig around this site. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddickey (May 1, 2016)

I noticed this mill comes with a stand. Is there a reason you didn't get one?


----------



## Sourdoh (May 1, 2016)

I wanted a mobile base with a wider footprint and since I'm a carpenter I had most of the material laying around already. I figure that this can be repurposed later in life if I decide to permanently set the mill in a corner of my shop. I plan on adding a couple drawers to hold mill specific tooling. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jer (May 1, 2016)

Best wooden stand I've seen in quite a while. 

(Don't you think you should add glued and screwed corner bracing seeing how you JUST used 4x4 materials? LOL (JK)

Better than lots of metal bases I've seen.


----------



## Sourdoh (May 15, 2016)

Thanks jer. 

Oh and I've been jammed up with work and family but have finally gotten the mill on the stand. 







And these these came in...











... an er25 collet set, collet chuck, and 0-1/2 keyless chuck. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wrmiller (May 15, 2016)

Ooooh...toys! Errr...tools. (I stopped making a distinction when I got back into this hobby)


----------



## Sourdoh (May 15, 2016)

Yeah - I'm looking forward to using gmt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jer (May 15, 2016)

Looks like the start of a good setup.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (May 18, 2016)

beautiful looking stand! I'm guessing you sealed it with something? Everything eventually gets oil of some kind on it in my shop..


----------



## Sourdoh (May 18, 2016)

mattthemuppet said:


> beautiful looking stand! I'm guessing you sealed it with something? Everything eventually gets oil of some kind on it in my shop..




Thank you - I thought about sealing it but oil from the maintenance and daily usage will act as a sealer and protect it just as well.


----------

